# cobia pictures



## Rogue Offshore (Mar 30, 2010)

I know the season is around the corner and I'm trying to start a new drawing of a cobia chasing bait fish. If any ones has a cool picture of a cobia either in the water or on the boat please post them or send an email.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is my FIRST, I caught last year.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

heres a few


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe it was Pat Dineen who posted one of the most awesome cobia pictures i've ever seen on here!.... it was a few years ago, the fish was an absolute beast! it was swimming up above a manta ray... it was one of the coolest pictures i've ever seen on the forum.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that's a cool picture Jimmy!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Tks John,

I'm not 100% sure but I believe you may hv been in the tower that day


Jimmy


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty sure i'm on the Gaff... i think that's the fish Cliff caught.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

hahaha, yep, I remember now and you landed a perfect strike after some one else missed...that was a fun day with a lil mayhem in the mix

Jimmy


----------



## fish sticker (Sep 2, 2009)

End of round two.


----------



## Rogue Offshore (Mar 30, 2010)

great pics thanks for the help guys


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Here ya go


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice pics, I cant wait to catch one


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Caught one off a whale shark about 2 years ago. They school up around whale sharks so if you see one basking, get out your cobia rod and toss a nice buck tail jig next to it.


----------



## Rogue Offshore (Mar 30, 2010)

*Final picture*

Thanks again for all the pics and emails, few of you guys wanted me to post the final picture and here it is.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

CCC said:


> Here is my FIRST, I caught last year.


Sweet!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Drawing looks great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------

